# Trimming hair between paws



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm having a hard time keeping their paw pad hairs short. Does the regular trimmer work or do you have to buy a tiny one? I'm so nervous about nipping their paw pads. What do you all do?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I use a small clipper with a 1 inch wide blade. As long as you do not scoop down between the pads you will be fine.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i have yet to do this and i think its about that time. how do i go about it?


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

I just use beauty scissors like for people. They are smallish, and have that thing your finger like rests on.
Nelson doesn't like it much. I think it tickles, it takes 2 people to do it. I don't do THAT great of a job. But when I notice him sliding around on the floor a lot (we have hardwood floors) I trim them up a bit. And I round out his paws too a bit, the hair gets wild. He hasn't gotten a real hair cut yet. Eventually I guess the groomer will just do that. But I guess it's good to be doing it now so I can mess with his feet and he doesn't mind.
Now if only he'd let me trim his nails, the vet charges $12!!!!! That's more than a dollar a nail. I trim my cats nails thank god. But I'm so nervous about Nelson, he wiggles too much I'm afraid of cutting too high up.


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

I use beausty scissors too and it definately helps to have two people. I also dunk louis' paw in water so its wet. I have found that it makes easier cause the hair clumps together and its easier to see the pads. I pinch the hair I want to cut then snip. He really hates the process but its better than having him slide around the hardwood. I think he can tell a difference cause he does his zoomies extra fast!


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I use small nail scissors and use a comb between the pad and where I cut to block getting nicked and get close.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

you can use regular clippers with a 40 blade or a mustash trimmer/edger will work too. I haven't ever had an issue doing paw pads with clippers. You can also just trim the hair with scissors too if the dog doesn't tolerate the clippers on its feet


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

wolfieinthehouse said:


> I use small nail scissors and use a comb between the pad and where I cut to block getting nicked and get close.


 
Oh that's a good idea! I'll have to try that, if he lets me ahahha.


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

cleex1004 said:


> I use beausty scissors too and it definately helps to have two people. I also dunk louis' paw in water so its wet. I have found that it makes easier cause the hair clumps together and its easier to see the pads. I pinch the hair I want to cut then snip. He really hates the process but its better than having him slide around the hardwood. I think he can tell a difference cause he does his zoomies extra fast!


Wetting Louis' paw before trimming is a VERY clever idea! :w00t::chili: I'll have to try that on my dog!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I use clippers and I do it while he's eating so he's distracted. So, yes, I only get to do two at a time, but he does eat twice a day so it gets done in a day


----------



## Chantilly Lace (Jan 31, 2010)

They make a very small trimmer just for pads and it works great. I got it at Pet Edge and they are not expensive!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Buy a Wahl Pocket Pro. They cost between 15-20 $ and are worth every penny.
AA battery, small, quiet, perfect for tiny areas. Even comes with oil, blade guards, extra blade and batteries. I also have manicure scissors with balls at the ends I believe they are made for use on infants/babies. The younger & more frequently you do the pads and nails the better the dog behaves. Mine all cooperate well. I do the "clean up" weekly. I even use it on the inside of my horses ears and the horses whiskers because its so quiet.

I will try to find a website that has one. I found a few models. Mine is Black and silver.
Here is an actual size photo.

Wahl Super Pocket Pro at PETCO


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i will be looking into this !


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I use a wahl moustache trimmer every single week when I groom Pepper. I lay her supine on my lap and splay the pads with my fingers....shaving takes a minute only, no problemo, and she's a trooper with all of it.


----------

